# Java Applet bei jedem booten starten



## Harry12 (16. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne ein Applet von mir bei jedem booten starten. Natürlich könnte ich es in einen Startup Folder kopieren, aber gibs da nichts besseres? Registry oder so?

Ich würde mich über jeden Denkanstoss freuen. Ich hab sowas mit Java noch nie gemacht...

mfg
Harry


----------



## Guest (16. Feb 2007)

In der Registry unter Run
	
	
	
	





```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"MyApplet"="appletviewer C:\\wo\\auch\\immer\\myapplet.html"
```
Erstelle eine Textdatei mit dem obigen Inhalt und der Erweiterung .reg
und klicke drauf.


----------



## Harry12 (16. Feb 2007)

Jo ok, danke das ist ja schön und gut aber nicht genau was ich wollte. Meine Spezifikationen waren allerdings auch sehr schlecht, also nochmals genauer.

Am besten ist es wenn ,ein Programm selbst sich das sich so abspeichern kann dass es bei jedem Booten startet, interessieren würde mich wenn es in allen Betriebssystemen funktionieren würde, allerdings wäre Windows notfalls auch sehr gut 

mfg
Harry


----------

